# Neural Quad Cortex released



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Quad Cortex - Neural DSP Technologies

They're boasting that this will apparently the most powerful modeller currently in existence, with the ability to plug in and run 4 separate signal paths all at once with any mix of guitars, bass, vocals, etc... plus it has a very cool control center. 

I pre-ordered it. I figure for $270 (after conversion) right now, and having until September to make up the rest ($1400usd), why not get in line. If I end up not being able to grab it, then there's a full refund and the availability moves to someone in the eventual queue that will build up.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That looks amazing. Really. That price looks amazing too lol. Evidently good value, too bad I’m a proud cheap-ass. Lol


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow! If it's half what they claim you have found your answer. 

Sorry I have not made any attempt to record samples of the LP Super Standard. Every time I touch it I am doing something new. Being all analog makes it a great studio piece, but I think it would be a real PITA if you need a lot of different settings on stage. 

Enjoy the QUAD!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Quad Cortex - Neural DSP Technologies
> 
> They're boasting that this will apparently the most powerful modeller currently in existence, with the ability to plug in and run 4 separate signal paths all at once with any mix of guitars, bass, vocals, etc... plus it has a very cool control center.
> 
> I pre-ordered it. I figure for $270 (after conversion) right now, and having until September to make up the rest ($1400usd), why not get in line. If I end up not being able to grab it, then there's a full refund and the availability moves to someone in the eventual queue that will build up.


This popped up as a YouTube ad and I was wondering what it was exactly. When I read $270.00, I got all excited. Then I read further on and became somewhat less enthused. Still, it’s in the ballpark of what these should cost for those capabilities. Will take a lot to get me to give up my GT-1000 though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No protection bar boggles my brain. There's pros and cons to this like everything else.

NAMM will be abuzz.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Power doesn’t equal practicality though. Will wait and see how it goes at NAMM on the 16th.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Power doesn’t equal practicality though. Will wait and see how it goes at NAMM on the 16th.


In modellers it does lol.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't like getting the 1st versions. They always come out with a fixed version shortly after.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

player99 said:


> I don't like getting the 1st versions. They always come out with a fixed version shortly after.


Hopefully there's no issues with the hardware - bug patches usually come fast with these kinds of things.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Budda said:


> No protection bar boggles my brain. There's pros and cons to this like everything else.
> 
> NAMM will be abuzz.


What is a "protection bar"? Not for hitting deer surely...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> What is a "protection bar"? Not for hitting deer surely...


like on this one:


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Budda said:


> No protection bar boggles my brain. There's pros and cons to this like everything else.
> NAMM will be abuzz.


Yeah it does look a little dicey, but I think that the slightly higher position of the footswitches will make it less likely that a foot comes down on the screen, plus they say it's been chemically treated to be reinforced substantially. 



player99 said:


> I don't like getting the 1st versions. They always come out with a fixed version shortly after.


I'm usually with you on that, but I don't know this one just tickled my curiosity too much, plus again, there's no real risk because if by September I decide it isn't worth it I just don't pay the rest and get my full refund. 



Budda said:


> Hopefully there's no issues with the hardware - bug patches usually come fast with these kinds of things.


The hardware already looks pretty insane, the processors are quite a bit more hefty than something like a Helix, which sound great in their own right (had an HX Stomp and loved it). Plus it seems that, even though they're currently known as a software company, the ranks of employees are full of people with a lot of experience in the hardware realm. The current CEO alone is the former CEO of Darkglass, which are known for being very built very sturdy. 
I know this is all world's coming from the company themselves, and companies lie, but I'm just being hopeful I guess. 
Lastly, I'm more inclined to believe that they want to do well and meet their own promises because with this preorder they're only going to get a total of $200,000 in funding before the ohysical launch in September, which for a company of this size and stature, isn't enough money for them to ruin their brands name over.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Neat unit! Looks like they have a lot planned for it. I can see they have the hardware down and set. The software though is going to be something for this. I wonder if they will meet that september deadline for the first rounders.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Slapping together hardware is the easy part. Getting software that sounds good and is nice to use is a much harder task. Guitar players tend to be a bit 'traditionalist', a hurdle that even the big players struggle with regularly.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

PBGas said:


> Neat unit! Looks like they have a lot planned for it. I can see they have the hardware down and set. The software though is going to be something for this. I wonder if they will meet that september deadline for the first rounders.





High/Deaf said:


> Slapping together hardware is the easy part. Getting software that sounds good and is nice to use is a much harder task. Guitar players tend to be a bit 'traditionalist', a hurdle that even the big players struggle with regularly.



In terms of the software you're both wondering about, Neural has already released quite a few amp/pedal plugins and cab sims, and lots of people who like digital gear and use them say they're the closest thing to 'real amp sounds' they've ever heard; even going as far as to contest that it's better than Line 6/Fractal amps sims. That's just some people's opinions though, and everyone has one of those.. hahah! 

Free 14 Day Trial on All Software


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

“Released”? Maybe an early working prototype. Release is hopefully in 9 months, but if they’re anything like Fractal, it might be September 2021. So I guess the bonus is you’ll have a lot of time to save.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I hope the dry sounds are a bit better than their last dsp pedal. I was tempted to buy one from demos online, but in person I quickly realized why they all kept a wet tone with delay and verb.





Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------

